# need help with snake identification



## uppitt (Dec 6, 2010)

g'day everyone, I just joined this forum in the hope of trying to identify a snake I found in my front garden, Northern Beaches in Sydney. It's not the best photo as the snake was hidden under rocks. It's approx a foot long, maybe a fraction longer so only a young one. When I first came across it yesterday it looked darker, but today when I came across it in the sunlight, it's looking a little more brown. I will try and get another picture if I find him again. I'd like to know what it is as my daughter likes to go walking through the garden and around the rocks. I've told her it's in the garden, so hopefully she remembers to keep an eye out...it's not just lizards, birds, bandicoots that live in the garden.

Thanks
Tim

http://www.uppitt.com/images/DSC_0082.JPG


----------



## byron_moses (Dec 6, 2010)

looks like it may be a keel back mate non venomous


----------



## uppitt (Dec 6, 2010)

just looked what a Keelback looks like, and it doesn't look the same. The colouring on this one is the same all over, and from what I just read the Keelback is more northern Australia ?


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 6, 2010)

Stick your hand in there...only way to be sure! :lol: 

It could well be a brown. I'd be very careful! Best call a snake catcher...unless of course you don't mind your new visitor


----------



## uppitt (Dec 6, 2010)

found him curled up in better view now...

http://www.uppitt.com/images/DSC_0083.JPG

http://www.uppitt.com/images/DSC_0086.JPG

if it's a brown, I'll need to get him relocated. Happy to attract wildlife to my garden, but maybe not him


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Dec 6, 2010)

G'day Tim,

There's no Keelbacks that far south. I would put money on it being a Marsh Snake. Your photo doesn't allow a 100% accurate identification. Marsh Snakes are mildly venomous snakes, that grow to approximately half a metre long. They are quite common around Sydney and pose absolutely no threat to you or your daughter, as long as you leave it alone. In the event of a bite, there is a very small chance of serious envenomation.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Dec 6, 2010)

Those photo's are better. It's now easy to confirm that it is a Marsh Snake (_Hemiaspis signata)._


----------



## uppitt (Dec 6, 2010)

hey Jonno, greatly appreciate your help in identifying the snake. It's a load off my mind that it's not a brown snake. And it's a pretty good comparison to this photo http://www.wildlifeqld.com.au/images/Marsh-snake-head.jpg


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Dec 6, 2010)

No worries uppitt. The two white stripes are a key identification characteristic of this species.


----------



## uppitt (Dec 8, 2010)

one more to identify if anyone can help...next door neighbour just had what I believe is a diamond python decide to come in for dinner... not the best photo but the markings are a python from memory...

sound correct to anyone ?

http://www.uppitt.com/images/IMG_0356.jpg


----------



## Klaery (Dec 8, 2010)

Sure is mate ;-) Gorgeous!


----------



## Reptile-Man (Dec 8, 2010)

*dont be fooled*

hey the first one people are saying it is a keelback,
keel back have rough scales and 
rough scaled snakes have smooth 
and is a highly venomous snake so dont touch it just too be sure

second one defentley is a dimond.


----------



## Reptile-Man (Dec 8, 2010)

niw i see those others looks like a keelback mate but just get hoim relocated just in case aye..


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 8, 2010)

**** some people are retarded, keelbacks and rough scaled snakes are not found in SYDNEY! Rough scaled snakes have rough scales too..... Jonno got it right, but I guess we can keep confusing the poor guy with uneducated bullshit guesses.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Dec 8, 2010)

Lol, some people should be banned from guessing when they get it wrong and be whipped for continuing to claim that it is a species that is found a long way away from it's known distribution even after a positive identification has been made.


----------



## thisusername (Dec 8, 2010)

Geck82 said:


> Lol, some people should be banned from guessing when they get it wrong and be whipped for continuing to claim that it is a species that is found a long way away from it's known distribution even after a positive identification has been made.


Amen to that, the guessing game is hilarious but potentially dangerous. Don't quit your day job guys lol


----------

